# Mare in milk wanted urgently



## onemoretime (26 June 2016)

I dont know if anyone has seen the advert on Facebook but someone has lost their mare and are left with a beautiful Connie x TB foal and are desperate to find him a new mummy.  They are based in South Devon but will travel pretty much anywhere to pick up a mare.  The lady's name is Clare Bowles.


----------

